# T-Shirts



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I am making a quilt for my DH, he wants me to use part of an old t-shirt in the backing. Not sure how to do it. Should I use a stabilizer to keep it from stretching?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I suggest you use a lightweight inner facing. You will need to iron it onto the t-shirt but it will add stability and also wear longer.

Good luck!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Gretchen Ann said:


> I suggest you use a lightweight inner facing. You will need to iron it onto the t-shirt but it will add stability and also wear longer.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, that is what i was thinking.


----------



## AlexGess (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey, guys. You didn't notice that earlier clothes were made better. Recently, textile factories have started to produce clothing at a high price, but very low quality. I understand that any textile production is also a business, and everyone wants to make more money, but this is wrong. I work as a basketball referee and I need good quality referee shirts . Why recently people, roughly speaking, do not care. I would like to speculate on this topic because the things we wear are our health and comfort.


----------

